# Настройка Squid Trffic Counter

## mark_sa_7777

Всем привет!!!

вопрос заключается в том что надо настроить  stc-2.0.17. 

Йа его установил со всеми пречиндалами   :Very Happy:   Squid+Apache+Squidguard+Sarg.

Отчетов он не генерит, и не могу разобраться как настроить веб морду.

В логах /var/log/stc_error.log  генерит такие вот ошибки:

07.05.2010 06:28:02 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:01 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:01 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:02 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:02 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:02 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:03 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:06 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:06 - /usr/local/stc/limit/rotate.pl line 38:[INFO] /var/log/squid/access.log.0 is empty

07.05.2010 06:30:06 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:06 - /usr/local/stc/limit/copy_log.pl line 53:[INFO] /var/log/squid/access.log.0 is empty

07.05.2010 06:30:07 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:07 - /usr/local/stc/limit/rotate.pl line 38:[INFO] /var/log/squid/access.log.0 is empty

07.05.2010 06:30:07 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:07 - /usr/local/stc/limit/copy_log.pl line 53:[INFO] /var/log/squid/access.log.0 is empty

07.05.2010 06:30:07 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:07 - /usr/local/stc/limit/rotate.pl line 38:[INFO] /var/log/squid/access.log.0 is empty

07.05.2010 06:30:07 - /usr/local/stc/etc/includes/limit.inc line 99 :[WARNING] Cannot open ''

07.05.2010 06:30:07 - /usr/local/stc/limit/copy_log.pl line 53:[INFO] /var/log/squid/access.log.0 is empty

Есть ли какие нибудь мысли по такому поводу?

За ранее СПАСИБО!

----------

## mark_sa_7777

АУ ГЕНТУШНИКИ, ну подскажите плиз криворукому нубу  :Sad: 

----------

## neroot

Посоветовал бы проект SAMS.

----------

## mark_sa_7777

спасибо за совет буду вкуривать)))  :Very Happy: 

----------

## mark_sa_7777

Можно ли получить ещё соведЪ? 

Какая версия SAMS стабильная для Gentoo 5.2 и нет ли с ней заморечек?

----------

## neroot

SAMS 2 пока все еще в отладке, мои крутятся на 1.5.

Не без напильника (есть некоторые проблемы), но все решается.  :Smile: 

P.S. Не совсем понял про 5.2. Что именно имеется ввиду?

----------

## mark_sa_7777

5.2 Final Gentoo, это такая версия дистрибутива  :Very Happy: 

Значит  лучше ставить версию SAMS 1,5? 

Если возникнут вопросы по шлифовки напильником  :Smile:  , можно будет обрятиться?

----------

## neroot

Ну, если после прочтения документации САМСа останутся вопросы - да, конечно.

Прямо тут и пишите, увижу в любом случае - у меня страница в автозагрузке.

----------

## cord

http://linuxportal.ru/entry.php/84_0_3_0_C/

считалка траффика - используется только iptables и bash

----------

